# New Photo Club with events - DCShutter.com



## Himalayan (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi, 

We (a group of friend) have setup a new website that includes:
- Photo Critique from senior photographers.
- Photo Events
- Forum

Take a look www.DCShutter.com


----------

